# My car of the day, VW Arteon



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is VW's attempt at a premium coupe but would it tempt you away from BMW or Audi? There is always going to be an argument that a badge,price,technology or even the looks that can define if a car is premium or not. VW bosses claim that their new Arteon will look more emotional and interesting. VW have seem to got off to a good start, the Arteon has all the right lines and curves;it's chiseled jaw and swooping roof-line means it looks unlike anything else in VW's current product range. It's an indirect replacement for the old CC and it's based on the Passat. But in reality VW wants you to think of the Arteon as a separate model to the Passat. Engines on offer are a new 148 BHP 1.5 litre four-cylinder petrol and the other is the Golf GTI's 276 BHP 2.0 litre with a new higher powered six-cylinder to follow. The interior shot seems to show it's on par with BMW and the Arteon doesn't seem to match the Audi when it comes to perceived quality.

Key specs:

Price: £38,000
Engine: 2.0 litre four cyl turbo
Power/Torque: 237 BHP/500 NM
Transmission: seven speed dual clutch auto four-wheel drive
0-60 in 6.5 seconds
top speed: 152 MPH
On sale from October.

so would you:

Avoid it?
Consider it?
Short list it?
or would you buy it?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

A budget A6/8 looks like a car I have seen before oh wait an Audi, for me I bet its great at wafting about, I had the new style Passat when it was re launched many year ago and for a family car at the time it was very hard to beat if im honest missed it when it went.
I must not forget the Skoda Superb is a great car as well.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's not a bad effort actually.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks better than the A5 Sportback, tauter and crisper, pity it will only come with 4 cylinder engines


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I saw one at the dealership in yellow - the proportions are spot on and it looks great in person!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Looks better than the A5 Sportback, tauter and crisper, pity it will only come with 4 cylinder engines


Never knew that, but not surprised with the current down sizing going on, latest RS5 just coming out they say lost that lovely V8, just hope AMG continue on with the Twin Turbo V8's I get 29.9mph on a long run to Edinburgh with have coast function but then when fun starts I tend not to check mpg


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> I saw one at the dealership in yellow - the proportions are spot on and it looks great in person!


Must have been a Passat, there are no Arteons in the UK for a few months yet, Volkswagen Head office in MK are expecting one to review in a few weeks, not even listed on the VW UK website yet


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Doesn't do it for me.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I like it for what it is, very nice looking motor and higher end VW's are certainly capable of making you think twice about a more "premium brand".

Criticism though - Isn't' Audi VAG's premium brand? Why try to make a premium VW? Just seems a little counter intuitive as they're competing against themselves primarily, that is assuming they'll take more customers away from Audi than BMW/Merc.

But yeah, it's nice looking car and quite refreshing for VAG to take more of a risk with styling. Granted it isn't revolutionary, but it's more daring than usual.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks really nice, inside and out. Would love to have a go in the 2.0T and the 6 pot.

The 2.0T sounds exciting enough.

Should go the way of the Phaeton and put a 6.0 W12 in there. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

S class merc coupe rear end?


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Why did the designer keep on drawing lines when sketching the grill - looks like he forgot he was suppose to stop at 3.

Doesn't appear to ground breakingly different to Passat but thats not a bad thing


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

andy665 said:


> Must have been a Passat, there are no Arteons in the UK for a few months yet, Volkswagen Head office in MK are expecting one to review in a few weeks, not even listed on the VW UK website yet


Definitely an Arteon - had VW UK plates on it.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Definitely an Arteon - had VW UK plates on it.


Obviously one on a dealer tour - very early for one to be over.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Obviously one on a dealer tour - very early for one to be over.


It's on sale in the U.K. from October.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't want to but I kinda like that


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Looks like an update to the Bora. "Boring" perhaps a better name


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

No from me, just another generic looking VW, basically a fancy Passat Imo. 

James.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Think it would have been better to put up pics of the yellow R-Line one. It's hardly 'boring' looking compared to the Passat.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sawel said:


> Think it would have been better to put up pics of the yellow R-Line one. It's hardly 'boring' looking compared to the Passat.


To me it looks great in that colour, thanks for posting that Sawel


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Much better in that BMW bile yellow looks promising 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

No no and no!
And still the same low vw quality.
Sorry


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd need to see it in the flesh - as the photos can sometimes make it look better than it is (and sometimes not do it justice). But on paper, it looks nice and a certain step away form the cc


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DocIS200 (Oct 5, 2011)

Had one in our dealership yesterday here in Ireland, really does look great in the flesh, very well finished

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

mikster said:


> No no and no!
> And still the same low vw quality.
> Sorry


Just wondering what do you mean by low quality? I thought VW was a step up from the likes of Ford etc in terms of materials or do you mean quality of design?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Sawel said:


> Think it would have been better to put up pics of the yellow R-Line one. It's hardly 'boring' looking compared to the Passat.


Saw one like this yesterday parked up. I think it was actually a metallic gold colour, but it did look very impressive in the flesh.

Great curves and creases as you walked round it and quite different to the normal.

Much more dynamic looking than a comparable Audi or Merc.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I was getting on fine with idea until the front - it looks like some teenager's wet dream of an aftermarket rice rocket bodykit. 

A more restrained front end and I'd be happy enough to consider it although I have driver a VW which has really done it for me since the original Golf GTI.

Peter


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't understand the furore over this. Honestly. If a new Mondeo comes out with a funky shape and a V6, are you all going to go potty over that?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ollienoclue said:


> I don't understand the furore over this. Honestly. If a new Mondeo comes out with a funky shape and a V6, are you all going to go potty over that?


No, because its a Mondeo.

This doesn't compare to the Mondeo, its a class above - closer to the A4 than a Passat


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I quite like it :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Rayaan said:


> No, because its a Mondeo.
> 
> This doesn't compare to the Mondeo, its a class above - closer to the A4 than a Passat


It's a Passat in different clothes?


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Not really feeling the design VW seem so proud of. Its a slightly less dull looking Passat really, hardly beautiful or anything.

No its not a Mondeo rival, its too expensive and likely doesn't handle as well anyway. VW quality is over rated I think, their reliability certainly is.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

For that sort of money, for that sort of car (which honestly is considerably more than I could ever justify to myself spending on a car, but anyway) I'd be looking at the top of the range Kia Stinger. Or a decked out Skoda Superb estate, with all the toys and the 280bhp TSI, which to my eyes is a considerably better looking car.


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

For me, it's a Lovely looking car but definitely think it's a "marmite car" and you either love it or hate it! The alloys look amazing but bet they're a nightmare to clean!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think the "fuss" about this car is no more or less than any other car in this section. I do think the quoted VW starting price for the Arteon R line at £40,000 is high but already there are cars on Autotrader with new car miles for £29,000. I'm in the market for a fastish family car thats reliable, safe, has lots of room especially luggage boot space and isn't hideous to look at. I'm not in the position to order a new car but if I can get a demo car with almost full warranty then I get almost 3 years worry free motoring. So for me this car ticks all the boxes I'm after. The only other car to look at for me at least is the superb estate but really would anyone want an estate over the smart coupe lines of this. Its just a good job we all like different things I guess other wise we would all be driving around in the same cars.

I test drove a Golf R the other day great car but nowhere near big enough for us as the main family car but as a comparison the Golf R from the dealer we looked at with no options was £37,000. The Arteon R line 280 BHP DSG with no options can be had for slightly less through car wow. So I'd say that's a lot of car and tech for the money compared to the Golf.

In addition I think comparing the Arteon to the A5 is also not right as the Arteon is (from what I could see) a much larger car. If I'm not mistaken the Arteon shares its chassis with the Skoda Superb and therefore is more like Audi A6 or A7 sized which then makes the Arteon look more favourable. Horses for courses as Ive said what works and is justifiable for one family isn't going to work for the next.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Like that SB :thumb:

A yes from the Hound


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh for people always banging on about the strong residuals of German cars - this is simply too expensive and the big discounts on pre-reg and demos is simply a case of it finding it's natural price point in the marketplace. Why not simply price it properly in the first place - VW being very arrogant in their pricing strategy


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2018)

I love these.

My new one arrives next week :thumb:


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

IMHO, one of those cars that looks better in reality than a pic.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Its a shame they are in the workshop more than on the road...


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ollienoclue said:


> It's a Passat in different clothes?


Thats the same as saying an A3 is a Golf in different clothes.

Its not incorrect, but the markets are certainly different. I wouldn't be looking at an Golf if I was thinking of buying an A3. I'd be looking at a Merc A class and BMW 1 series i.e. premium hatches.

Would class Golf as mid-range. The Arteon seems to be in between a passat and an A5.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's nice, but I'd still buy an Audi over one of these.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Rayaan said:


> Thats the same as saying an A3 is a Golf in different clothes.
> 
> Its not incorrect, but the markets are certainly different. I wouldn't be looking at an Golf if I was thinking of buying an A3. I'd be looking at a Merc A class and BMW 1 series i.e. premium hatches.
> 
> Would class Golf as mid-range. The Arteon seems to be in between a passat and an A5.


Why would it be the same as saying a3 is golf? A3 is audi not vw, different interior, better materials and so on but passat and arteon is same vw but different clothes


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I was looking at one of these but ended up going for an S4 Avant. This was mainly due to the silly price of the Arteons at the time, the dreadful VW dealers in my area and the A4 interior being a much nicer place to be.


The Arteon I'm sure is a great car and if they every make an R with a V6 that will be very interesting. The Arteon is actually based on the Skoda Superb Audi A6 chassis so I found it to be excellent on space.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Like it but ££££ ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

I've placed a deposit on a £45k demonstrator. I know, no one pays list.

I specced the same car through drive the deal, and it was just under £37k new.

I'm paying significantly less than that for a 7k one with nearly 2.5 years warranty remaining.

Will be cash as I'm old skool. The hit is the extortionate road tax for cars over £40k.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

AnilS said:


> I've placed a deposit on a £45k demonstrator. I know, no one pays list.
> 
> I specced the same car through drive the deal, and it was just under £37k new.
> 
> ...


I got hit for that with the S4 mate! What spec engine did you get?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

Full fat 280ps 4motion R line in pearlescent deep black.

£5k worth of options as it was their showcase demonstrator.

I wanted this model with heads up display, panoramic sunroof and Dynaudio sound upgrade. (Amongst other stuff that I didn't but adds to the occasion).

Happy with the deal. Being delivered next weekend :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

AnilS said:


> Full fat 280ps 4motion R line in pearlescent deep black.
> 
> £5k worth of options as it was their showcase demonstrator.
> 
> ...


Nice enjoy the car and all that space!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

After my GTR, I just want some peace and quiet


----------

